# Firefox importation signet safari



## magicmimi (5 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

C'est décidé j'abandonne Safari au profit de Firefox .
Marre de safari qui quitte certaine page internet sans raison.... réinitialisé , passer Onyx , rien n'y fait...

On verra pour firefox à l'usage ...

Ma question : est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'importer tous mes signets de safari vers firefox ?

merci de vos réponses.

jm


----------



## pascalformac (5 Octobre 2007)

ma question 
tu utilises souvent un truc sans lire le manuel?
 

c'est pas malin, les manuels  c'est fait pour trouver des réponses
Et en ce cas c'est simple
regarde ton menu firefox 
tu remarques une option ...importer

bon t'as ta réponse mais pour le reste => mode d'emploi


----------

